# Recipe for Spanish Mackrel



## Fishoutofwater (Mar 14, 2009)

I have been searching for the best recipe for Spanish. Anyone have any ideas.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Gut em and debone em then put a big old stainless mustad in em and sow em back up. Crimp some 300lb flouroand send em back out


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

just fry them up is the best way that i have found


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

seems like alot of people on here are against eating spanish, and kings for that matter! but if you just skin em and CUT THE BLOOD LINE OUT, cut em into small pieces and fry em up. theyve always turned out good for me


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's what we do.

Extra virgin olive oil (evoo) Mince some garlic(bout 2 cloves)add to hot oil enough to coat the bottom of the pan.After 1 min. add 1 16oz can of crushed tomatoes and some thinly sliced zuccini.simmer for bout 10 min covered,then add your spanish and pouch the fish for another 10 min.Serve with your favorite sides. enjoy !!

We serve it over rice or pasta, itsYummy !


----------



## CHASER'S CATCH (Oct 7, 2007)

Filet, skinned, and fried.....or smoked spanish is really good believe it or not. Also similar to the above, filet and put in roaster with a lil olive oil, a small can of diced tomatoes, and one healthy slice of onion on each piece then bake bout 15 - 20 min on 400.....mmmmmm tasty..


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Spanish Patties is my favorite way to eat them. Fillet the fish, then boil them, then add onions, jalapeno peppers, eggs and cracker crumbs. Form them into patties then fry them.:hungry


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Some 'oldies' but 'goodies' @ http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=20319&start=1



> spanish over 3# grill up GREAT!
> 
> My tried and true method: plus IF there are any leftovers you can make salad out of it
> 
> ...


For those under 3# just skin, filet and CUT THE RED MEAT OUT!

Bread & fry ;-)


----------

